# phoebe and eleanor



## bipolarwreck (Sep 21, 2009)

i already posted their pics in the "new members" thread, but i thought id put them here as well 
i dont get to pick them up for another couple of weeks, and i cant wait! ive been making hammocks like crazy, just to fill the time lol


this is phoebe









and this is sweet little eleanor









theyre sisters


----------



## juliebug (Aug 13, 2009)

<33333 ;D


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

adorable ratties!!


----------



## demented (Jun 29, 2009)

Aww they are so sweet! I just want to snuggle them!!

~Morgan


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

*dies* *is dead* awwwwww! Phoebe looks like she has a yingyang on her face! TOO CUTE!


----------



## kawaiikitsune (Oct 9, 2009)

n_n aww they look so cute


----------



## tuffycuddles (Apr 19, 2009)

AWWWWW babies!!!!


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

too cute! are they dwarves?


----------

